# Charley neutered....



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Yesterday I called the vet about making an appointment to get Charley neutered & they had one available for today & said I could drop him off early in the morning. 

I felt like the worst Mom in the world. He hates going to the vet lately because he has gotten so many shots (obviously because he is a puppy). So as soon as we walked in, he started crying. 

I had to hand him over & he just was crying and whining & it made me tear up. 

I have called twice to check up on him. They wont let me have him over night. They said he HAS to stay at the hospital overnight tonight. I dont understand WHY he cant come home with me where I can keep an eye on him when no one is going to be there with him to night at the office. They all go home at 7pm and I am really uncomfortable with my fur baby staying over night in a place he is not familiar with and have stitches. I would rather have him with me where I can keep an eye on him all night & take him to the pet hospital myself. 

Just makes me nervous. I get to pick him up at 10am tomorrow morning & I seriously cannot wait. My whole day today I have been worried sick about him & lonely. He is always around, loving me & keeping me company. 

So, pray for my fur baby! I am sure he will be just fine but gah I cant help but worry!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh I know how you feel. We worry so much when they get surgery. I don't know why they are keeping him at night. Most of our puppies are allowed to go home the same day. I hope you can get some sleep tonight and that he recovers quickly from surgery. Try to relax...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking of you Meghan and hope all goes well for your little Charley. From your post, I know you won't get rest until he is safe in your hands again. I was a wreck with Augie and I have the new little guy to look forward to having the procedure in the future. I do not understand holding them overnight with no one there either. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Charley!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know i wont sleep well at all but I will try cause I need to make sure he is loved so much tomorrow!

I was so afraid he would think I abandoned him, so I went to Target to get him a little chew toy for when I go get him so he knows I love him lots! hahaha.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you speak to the Vet and ask why Charley couldn't come home? 

These procedures are fairly routine so perhaps they're just being cautious. But they must have a reason which I would have pressed them for. 

In any event, I'm sure if there was anything serious, they would have told you, so I'm certain he'll be just fine. 

My sweet Lola goes in for her spay this Friday morning, but we are able to pick her up in the afternoon. I picked up a new blanket, a baby "onesie" (thanks KSC), and toy. She will be pampered upon her arrival. And of course, I always make sure to have some puppy "advil" on hand to keep her comfortable as she's very sensitive.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My vet always keeps them overnight and I've had many dogs neutered there over the years. I know it's frightening for us, but I'm sure your baby will be fine and happy to see you in the morning. None of mine were worse for wear after the procedure. None of them had any issues, nor did they even need any pain medication when they came home.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

West End Girl said:


> Did you speak to the Vet and ask why Charley couldn't come home?
> 
> These procedures are fairly routine so perhaps they're just being cautious. But they must have a reason which I would have pressed them for.
> 
> ...


I did ask why he couldnt come home & she said it was standard policy that they didnt allow puppies to go home that same day. My mom has been going there for years & we have had 2 dogs spayed there before so trusting them isnt an issue.. i just dont like him being ALONE over night. I dont want him to be afraid and think I left him.

My logic was, he is going to be there alone.. i am sure other dogs will be there too, barking, which could stress him out. I just wanted him home with me where i could keep an eye on him & where he would feel comfy. But one night will be okay I guess... 10 AM cant come soon enough!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know you miss your little Charley. It always seems so quiet without them around, doesn't it? He will be just fine, though, and that is just the procedure that some vets use. Mine doesn't, thank goodness, because I don't think I could stand it, either!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

pjewel said:


> My vet always keeps them overnight and I've had many dogs neutered there over the years. I know it's frightening for us, but I'm sure your baby will be fine and happy to see you in the morning. None of mine were worse for wear after the procedure. None of them had any issues, nor did they even need any pain medication when they came home.


Lucky you. But then, like humans, each pup/dog has different levels of sensitivities and although your dogs may not have required any pain medication, it doesn't mean that they aren't capable of experiencing pain. Normally, when the surgeries are completed, certain Vet will give them a shot of pain meds to keep them comfortable for the next 24-48 hours. It's just considerate for the animal



charley_brown said:


> I did ask why he couldnt come home & she said it was standard policy that they didnt allow puppies to go home that same day. My mom has been going there for years & we have had 2 dogs spayed there before so trusting them isnt an issue.. i just dont like him being ALONE over night. I dont want him to be afraid and think I left him.
> 
> My logic was, he is going to be there alone.. i am sure other dogs will be there too, barking, which could stress him out. I just wanted him home with me where i could keep an eye on him & where he would feel comfy. But one night will be okay I guess... 10 AM cant come soon enough!


Well, if it's standard policy in their clinic and you're comfortable with it, then there's no problem!

Your logic isn't unusual or out of the ordinary. You want him home and that's perfectly normal. I agree with you. I like the fact that my Lola will be coming home with me the same day and that I have the weekend to keep an eye on her to make sure she recovers well.

Tomorrow will be here before you know it! And I have a feeling Charley will be extra excited to see you!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww poor Charley Brown. It'll probably be harder on you than him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

West End Girl said:


> Lucky you. But then, like humans, each pup/dog has different levels of sensitivities and although your dogs may not have required any pain medication, it doesn't mean that they aren't capable of experiencing pain. Normally, when the surgeries are completed, certain Vet will give them a shot of pain meds to keep them comfortable for the next 24-48 hours. It's just considerate for the animal
> 
> Well, if it's standard policy in their clinic and you're comfortable with it, then there's no problem!
> 
> ...


I think you didn't read me right. The vet didn't have to send them home the next day with pain meds. By then they were doing well enough not to need it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Charlie Brown and poor you. I was told by a vet friend that many places that insist on keeping pups over night do so more for the sake of the owner than anything else. The pup is still pretty out of it for e first 24 hours, and it saves the owner (who doesn't know what's normal and what's not) a lot of worry.

Kodi's vet let me take him home in the afternoon on the same day. (as soon as he was able to stand up and walk on his own). He was so gorped out, between anesthesia and pain Meds that he slept most of the next 24 hours. When he was awake he cried a lot. Fortunately, I have good friends who are vets, and was able to call them for advice. They explained that it was more confusion from the anesthesia than pain. (since he was already on pain meds). Within a couple of days he was his bouncy, normal self. I'm sure Charley will be too!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support. When I called to check up on him at 7pm the nurse said that he was nuts. hahah. Which is typical Charley. I knew he wouldnt be phased by the anesthesia. She said she would take him out for potty breaks and he would run around and want to play with everyone. This really doesnt shock me actually because when he gets shots that make most dogs his size sleepy, he turns into maniac dog and does laps around the house. FOR HOURS. haha. So it made me happy to know he was his crazy self. 

And yeah, I agree. I think they do keep the pups overnight so that way the puppy parents arent freaking out every five minutes thinking something might be wrong. And to be honest, that probably would have been me. 

I have tomorrow and Friday off. I have to work the weekend but he wont be alone at all. So that will be nice. 

I am off to dream land so tomorrow will be here quicker. Have my alarm all set & ready to go so I can rush off to get him first thing in the morning!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Get a good night sleep so you'll be ready for your crazy baby tomorrow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet Dreams Lets us know how Charley is when you get home.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Picked Charley up right at 10am this morning. He was whining and wagging his tail like "please mommy get me out of here." So we headed home. He is his normal self. Running around & bouncing everywhere. He does get tired quickly, but I am sure it's just from the medicine & being stressed. 

They didnt give me a cone for him. They said he never tried bothering his stitches & he would be ok without one. But he keeps licking the suture. I DID buy him oneseis but he is too big for them. hahah I guess I will have to venture out soon & buy him the next size up so while he is sleeping tonight he cant lick him while I am not watching him. For now he just stops when I tell him no & then scratches his chin like that was his plan the whole time & he swears he wasnt just licking the suture. hahaha.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear Charley is home and doing well!! Yes, they take a bit larger onesie than you would initially think. Can't go by weight. But by length of body. 

When it was time for Augie's neuter, my vet referred me to another clinic in town that did the surgery and sent them home the same evening, as I told her I was just not comfortable with him staying overnight in a facility where there was no one on duty. If there had been someone there, I would NOT have had a problem with it. But she was very in tune with my feelings and was more than willing to refer us so that I was comfortable. Although I was very happy with the vet she referred us to, I returned to the original vet because I felt she bent over backward to accommodate my feelings.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Last night was stressful. He has been in his onesie all the time, except for when it is time to go outside & go potty. 

So last night before bed time, I took him out of it and took him outside. He got so excited that he was out of the onesie & saw my Moms dog Winston and decided to try and make a run for it. He got about 6 feet away and started yelping and screaming and running towards me. So I knew something had happened. 

I picked him up & he was bleeding from his incision. So, I immediately called the 24 hour pet hospital in my area & they had me come right in. They were SUPER efficient and friendly. They took him right in with a triage nurse & had him cleaned up so they could see what happened... if anything happened. 

They had a physician take a quick look at him and determined nothing had happened & that he just irritated the incision by trying to run. So basically he removed the scab that was starting to form which is why he bled. 

they said I could stay and really check in if I wanted for a full examination, but I decided against it because if the outside stitch wasn't bothered, I am sure none on the inside were.. and even if they were, how would they know unless they removed the stitches in the outside to check. So there was no point... and the nurse sort of hinted at that as well. So I told them if he got worse I would come back immediately. 

Lucky for me, the emergency vet is within 10 minutes of my house so it's a quick drive if anything happened. 

So we headed home, but he was a bit shaken up. & he is on pain meds now because all he was doing yesterday before I picked up pain pills was yelp, shake and whine. For hours. So I finally called the vet and said I dont think this is normal, I think I'd like to come grab something. So they gave me something to help ease any discomfort. 

This whole neuter thing is stressful. And now I have to go to work today for a few hours. My brother has said he will keep a good eye on him, so that makes me feel a little better. But if something happens I CANNOT leave work because there is NO back up this weekend. JUST me. Ahh. Let's hope he is fine while I am at work... and for the rest of his recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That sounds scary! But I'm sure he'll be fine today. With you not home, he'll probably just hang out and sleep more, which is exactly what he needs. 

I know some of the boys handle neutering like it was nothing, but Kodi had a few bad days before he really bounced back. Just keep reminding yourself that it's for his own good!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Charley. Hope he heals up fast so he can run around like he wants to and not freak out his mom.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope he heals quickly and that you can get some stress relief.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope your little guy is feeling like himself soon! Definitely understand how stressful it is, as Amelia is recovering from her spay currently.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Poor you, I'm sure everything will be fine soon,at least it is a little easier for boys than girls.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I really disagree with vets insisting an overnight stay for a neuter. My vets have had me wait in the lobby...it takes very little time at all, like 20 minutes tops. I am one who sees no reason unless there are complications to leave my animals in a cage unsupervised when I truly believe they are better off at home in familiar territory and a watchful owner monitoring them verses waiting for staff to come in the morning to check on them.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Charley got his stitch removed today. 

He was so nervous when we walked into the vets office that he peed all over me while I was holding him and he just was shaking and whimpering. Poor little guy. 

Removal went well. Quick, painless and then we were out of there. I felt horrible though. I want to have more positive visits there before the next time he goes for vaccinations- like just going to get his nails trimmed (he doesnt mind that & he wont be poked or cut open on those visits). 

Anyways- thought I would let everyone know how it ended up. So all is well & as long as when I get out of work tomorrow is nice, we're going to go for a swim because he loves the pool!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad Charley Brown is OK.


----------

